# Sexing roaches



## danfekar (Jul 12, 2004)

I recently bought some roaches (most probably  B. discoidalis)

I'm wondering if there is an easy way to sex them? I've heard something about the females' butts being more rounded, compared to the males' more elongated. Also that the number of segments on the ventral side of the male abdomen is larger than with the females?

I've attached two pictures of individuals which I suspect is different sex. Have I got it right? Left sides male, and right sides female?

Regards
Dan J


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Jul 12, 2004)

AS far as I know you are correct


----------



## danfekar (Jul 16, 2004)

I guess this is the way to sex them, but it would be neat if someone could confirm


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 16, 2004)

As far as I know you're correct also.    If you look at the two, it kinda makes sense.


----------



## Wolvie56X (Jul 16, 2004)

you are correct and also, when male roaches(not entirely 100% sure with this species) reach maturity, they develope wings, then again male hisser grow horns, so it might be differet with every species

im sure someone will clear this up for ya


----------



## scavenger (Jul 16, 2004)

I have been breeding B. discoidalis for many generations an you are Correct... Though you have nymphs pictured, adults both become winged but females tend to get their wings chewed up during breeding... it never seems to bug them though. and some females live up to two years.


----------



## pronty (Jul 21, 2004)

Sex this   

Bought them from b.t.b.e. Insektenzucht (Germany) as Blaberus sp. (Totenkopfschabe)  
Could it be B. discoidales?


----------



## pronty (Jul 23, 2004)

ok I took some better sexing pics of my roaches 

In the first pic the female is on the left, male on the right.
The next pics are female, male, female, male


----------



## worldsparadox (Mar 1, 2010)

*nice pics*

so how did you get the roaches to just float in the air next to each other while you shot a photo of them? :}
Thanks for the thread, it really helped me, i just got a few discoids from a friend and i was interested in how to sex them for the future!


----------



## Matt K (Mar 1, 2010)

These are great photo examples of a male and female, and this formation is true with most roach species with slight variations....


----------



## ZephAmp (Mar 2, 2010)

You are correct. 
The species pictured appears to be Blaberus fusca, Blaberus "craniifer" "brown wing" (if you're in Europe) or Blaberus sp. hybrids. Adult pics would help.


----------



## Matt K (Mar 2, 2010)

ZephAmp said:


> You are correct.
> The species pictured appears to be Blaberus fusca, Blaberus "craniifer" "brown wing" (if you're in Europe) or Blaberus sp. hybrids. Adult pics would help.


How did you arrive at that conclusion?


----------



## ZephAmp (Mar 3, 2010)

The extensions on the abdominal plates and coloration.


----------

